# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  مشکل در ساخت فایل setup برنامه سی شارپ

## setareh2013

سلام 
من یک برنامه با ویژوال ۲۰۱۲ نوشتم قبلا برای گرفتن فایل اجرایی گزینه  project setup 
رو میزدم و فایل اجرایی می ساختم الان این گزینه نیست اینستالشید هست که اجازه نصب از طریق وب سایت ویژوال استادیو رو نمیده باید چه کار کنم؟

----------


## mr.sirwan

سلام
بنده شدیدا توصیه میکنم از نرم افزار ستاپ ساز Advanced Installer استفاده کنین و دیگه کلا نرین سراغ install shield

----------


## setareh2013

کار با این نرم افزار راحته ؟ چون خیلی عجله دارم نمیتونم وقت بذارم برای آموزشش

----------


## mr.sirwan

کارش مثل آب خوردنه، خواستین بیس کار رو هم همینجا بصورت مختصر مینویسم براتون

----------


## setareh2013

اگه بنویسید که خیلی خوب میشه . لطف می کنید

----------


## mr.sirwan

یه رفرنس عالی، خود سایت advancedinstaller هستش، به این لینک یه سری بزنین، اگه سوالی، مشکلی بود بگین تا راهنمایی کنیم
http://www.advancedinstaller.com/use...al-simple.html

----------


## setareh2013

ممنون خیلی لطف کردید فقط یک سوال دیگه داشتم . در این نرم افزار کلیه نیازمندیهای نصب رو باید مشخص کنیم . من با vs2012  کار می کنم . نمیدونم کدوم ورژن های دات نت رو باید انتخاب کنم که موقع نصب خودکار نصب بشه . لطفا در این مورد راهنماییم کنید .

----------


## mr.sirwan

ابتدا باید فایل نصبی .netframework مورد نظرتون رو دانلود کنید و اون رو داشته باشید که بعدا به ستاپ اضافه ش کنین، برای اضافه کردن .netframework به ستاپتون ابتدا به قسمت Prerequisites رفته و طبق تصاویر زیر عمل کنین:

1
1.png

2
2.png

3

3.png

با اینکار، درصورتی که .net مورد نظر روی سیستم کاربر نصب نبود، نیازمندی هارو بهش نشون میده و میگه باید این .net نصب بشه در صورت تایید کاربر، .net نصب میشه و ادامه کار ....

----------


## setareh2013

ممنون از شما . من مشکلم اینه که الان که با vs2012 برنامه رو نوشتم بین این ورژن های دات نت نمیدونم کدوم ورژن ها رو باید تیک بزنم که روی کامپیوتر مقصد نصب بشه.

----------


## mr.sirwan

برای دونستن اینکه توی پروژه از چه ورژنی استفاده کردین، روی هر کدوم از پروژه های موجود در Solution کلیک راست کرده و گزینه Properties رو انتخاب کنین، داخل صفحه باز شده به تب Application رفته و ورژن دات نت رو از قسمت Target Framework مشاهده کنین

----------


## M.Reza.C sharp

من یه سوال داشتم لطف کنین سریع پاسخش را بدید 
من برنامه ای نوشتم که با بانک اطلاعاتی اس کیو ال سرور کار میکنه چطوری باید برای این نوع از برنامه ها ستاپ ساخت ممنونم.

----------

